# Doing a belly tomorrow



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, my belly has been in the brine for 7 days now. I stirred it around Thanksgiving morning and it was looking and feeling good. I have a few questions though.

I want to hang it in the smokehouse tomorrow morning for a 9-12 hour cold smoke.

Should I;

(a) Do my fresh water soaks today and leave it in fresh water overnight.

(b) Do my fresh water soaks today and leave out to dry in the fridge overnight.

(c) Just do my soaks in the morning then go into the smoke right away.

Also, I'm planning on using some plum wood for the smoke. Anyone ever use this for bacon? I used it for something else but I can't remember what it was or how long I smoked it. If the plum is a bad idea, I can always use hickory.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you do a taste test?  I know it has to be dry before going into the smoker so if the bacon has to much salt I would soak it today retaste and then let it rest, dry out a bit.  I would hate to have you soak all the salt out


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Did you do a taste test?  I know it has to be dry before going into the smoker so if the bacon has to much salt I would soak it today retaste and then let it rest, dry out a bit.  I would hate to have you soak all the salt out


I haven't yet, but I plan on doing just that today. I'm just wondering if being left in the fridge overnight is too long to dry. I have only hung bacon in the smoker for and hour or so before smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 26, 2011)

I wash mine then do a taste test and if its ok put it back in the frig overnight to dry some then into the smoker until it gets the right color for me...Good luck !


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

I let mine dry for days in the fridge before smoking so I am sure overnight isn't a problem.  Good luck,  BTW never used plum wood but it is a fruit wood so I am sure it will taste great, unless of course it comes out tasting like prunes


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

Roller said:


> I wash mine then do a taste test and if its ok put it back in the frig overnight to dry some then into the smoker until it gets the right color for me...Good luck !


Sounds good, Thanx for the info!




alblancher said:


> I let mine dry for days in the fridge before smoking so I am sure overnight isn't a problem.  Good luck,  BTW never used plum wood but it is a fruit wood so I am sure it will taste great, unless of course it comes out tasting like prunes


I'm feeling better about my plan. Thanx fellas.

I think I used plum wood on CSRs and they came out good. I have another belly to put into brine tomorrow so I think I'm going to hold off on the plum until I can experiment with it on something else.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

B


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you using Pops brine???

   Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2011)

IMHO....Plum is very close to Apple or Maple in flavor

Fruit woods are a little more forgiving than Hickory

Looking forward to the pics!!

Todd


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Are you using Pops brine???
> 
> Craig


For the most part. He calls for a Tbsp of #1 which is about one ounce. I measured out an exact ounce (or 437.5 grains) on my old reloading scale. It was a good heaping Tbls but nowhere near the 3.84 ounces max.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> IMHO....Plum is very close to Apple or Maple in flavor
> 
> Fruit woods are a little more forgiving than Hickory
> 
> ...


I'll definately do some pics. I've been waiting all summer to fire up the smokehouse and I finally have a chance. can't wait myself!
 

I think I'll stick with the hickory for this batch and use the plum next week on the next belly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the Q-view!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> For the most part. He calls for a Tbsp of #1 which is about one ounce. I measured out an exact ounce (or 437.5 grains) on my old reloading scale. It was a good heaping Tbls but nowhere near the 3.84 ounces max.




I have never soaked after taking them out of his brine when making bacon.. or taste tested...Not needed..

I rinse them the pat dry..Cover with Garlic pepper and onion and into the fridge fro one to several days.

YMMV

  Craig


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I have never soaked after taking them out of his brine when making bacon.. or taste tested...Not needed..
> 
> I rinse them the pat dry..Cover with Garlic pepper and onion and into the fridge fro one to several days.
> 
> ...


Good info, thnx. Perhaps i don't need to soak as well since I only put a 1/2 cup of kosher in the brine. I went a little heavy on the sugars but I like a sweeter smoked bacon. I definately need to take some notes on this batch and next week's batch..


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesn't hurt to let cure in the fridge with a heavy coat of sugar before going into the smoker.  Just curious, are you reusing the brine?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Doesn't hurt to let cure in the fridge with a heavy coat of sugar before going into the smoker.  Just curious, are you reusing the brine?


No way. I have plenty of #1 and sugar to make brine. I haven't read anywhere that reusing brine is a good idea.

Do you mean to remove from brine, rinse, and then coat with sugar for a while before smoking? Interesting.. I did inject so I am confident there is plenty of sugar in the meat and that it is fully cured.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

If your bacon is sweet enough for you no need to add additional sugar,  I have never injected bellies so I rely on the sugar coat to sweeten my bacon.  Looks like you have it under control, good luck.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

A little update and some q-view to look at.

I got them outta the brine rinsed and dried. I couldn't help but change things up a bit so I left one plain, rubbed one with good molasses, packed one with fresh cracked pepper and drizzled the last with a garlic-herb rub I whipped up.

Into the fridge they went for the night..







Now that those are done, it was time to prep the next one.. I trimmed it up a little with my new BUCK knife I got at Bass Pro today. I got it for elk hunting and figured I'de run it through a piece of meat and home so as not to go huntin with a new knife! Man does it cut like a dream. I can't wait to carve out a couple back strap and tenderloins with it.

Squared and cut into manageable pieces..













I used the same brine recipe as the last batch.. Now to do do some note taking..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

In the smoke for about 3 hrs at 83 degrees..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

After a few hours the temp in the house rose up to 105 and held steady. Outside air temp is 73 with a RH of 8%. Looking good after 8 hours..


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes it is looking good!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

12 hours past.. man this is fun. Getting to learn how my smokeshack operates, smokin some bacon, and having fun with the kids at the same time! Man I can't wait for mom to get home!!

I'm lettin them go for awhile longer..


----------



## flyfishjeep (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang they all look Great!

I have never tried smoking bacon (yet), but It looks like you left the belly skin on.  Is this normal?  Just curious. 

I'm looking forward to more pics!


----------



## alblancher (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a lot of discussion about smoking with or without the rind.  I find the rind is easier to remove after smoking others like to remove it before smoking.  Better yet, try to buy the belly without the rind.  Just remember the rind does not absorb cure so if figuring the amount of cure using the weight of the belly cut the amount of cure by 10% to account for the rind.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 28, 2011)

Q-view is coming..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 28, 2011)

After 14 hours i had to pull it for sleeping sake. I did a little fry test and man o man is this some sweet smokey bacon! Tossed it in the fridge and vac-packed today after a little more fry test..













And finally wrapped up and ready to go to..







I left the rind on because I can remember my dad getting slabs of bacon with the rind on them and the flavor was just great. I have another belly in the brine right now that has the rind on it also. I did inject my brine right along side the skin so it cure well. Can't wait to smoke one next week..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

It looks awesome!

What a great color!


----------



## dtcunni (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks very good man, I hope your next ones come out just as pretty!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 29, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## roller (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks just great. You did a really good job...Congrats !!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanx all! Should have some cold, wet weather this weekend, can't wait to fire up the ol smokeshack again.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats really nice belly, hard to find here or i just aint looking vewwy good.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 30, 2011)

Pit they are looking great!  Can I give you another option to try?  Just something else that you might like. Make a small amount of simple syrup and add maple extract to it. Pour this on the cured bacon slab, put into freezer bag for atleast 3 days. Smoke with hickory or maple wood. Awesome!I have only had Great reviews of this product.

  As for rind on/rind off, leave the rind on and slice. Some people really like the rind. Others don't. It comes off easier sliced(with a Knife).

Mike


----------



## chefrob (Nov 30, 2011)

missed this one pete...........looks great!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet looking bacon. I see you vacuum sealed the chunks whole are you planning on letting them mellow for a few days before slicing them or are you freezing them whole like that?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 1, 2011)

chefrob said:


> missed this one pete...........looks great!


Thanxs Rob.

 




rbranstner said:


> Sweet looking bacon. I see you vacuum sealed the chunks whole are you planning on letting them mellow for a few days before slicing them or are you freezing them whole like that?


I gave half to my brother and the other half are going to the elk hunt. I don't mind slicing what I need with a knife. Don't plan on freezing at all.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 1, 2011)

Great looking bacon Pete.  another baconmaker is born,as you continue to experiment the answers start falling into place. Let me know if u need anything.


----------



## johnyd (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great! and so rewarding doing it yourself with the kids and all!

I must say from my own perspective, leave the rind on! you can remove it at any time right up untill it goes in your mouth!

And if you are a rind lover, try pouring boiling water over the skin before smoking / cooking .....it gets a real case of "crackling"

Keep on experimenting!


----------



## joe nichols (Dec 4, 2011)

nice lookin bacon there


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, my belly has been in the brine for 7 days now. I stirred it around Thanksgiving morning and it was looking and feeling good. I have a few questions though.

I want to hang it in the smokehouse tomorrow morning for a 9-12 hour cold smoke.

Should I;

(a) Do my fresh water soaks today and leave it in fresh water overnight.

(b) Do my fresh water soaks today and leave out to dry in the fridge overnight.

(c) Just do my soaks in the morning then go into the smoke right away.

Also, I'm planning on using some plum wood for the smoke. Anyone ever use this for bacon? I used it for something else but I can't remember what it was or how long I smoked it. If the plum is a bad idea, I can always use hickory.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you do a taste test?  I know it has to be dry before going into the smoker so if the bacon has to much salt I would soak it today retaste and then let it rest, dry out a bit.  I would hate to have you soak all the salt out


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Did you do a taste test?  I know it has to be dry before going into the smoker so if the bacon has to much salt I would soak it today retaste and then let it rest, dry out a bit.  I would hate to have you soak all the salt out


I haven't yet, but I plan on doing just that today. I'm just wondering if being left in the fridge overnight is too long to dry. I have only hung bacon in the smoker for and hour or so before smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 26, 2011)

I wash mine then do a taste test and if its ok put it back in the frig overnight to dry some then into the smoker until it gets the right color for me...Good luck !


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

I let mine dry for days in the fridge before smoking so I am sure overnight isn't a problem.  Good luck,  BTW never used plum wood but it is a fruit wood so I am sure it will taste great, unless of course it comes out tasting like prunes


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

Roller said:


> I wash mine then do a taste test and if its ok put it back in the frig overnight to dry some then into the smoker until it gets the right color for me...Good luck !


Sounds good, Thanx for the info!




alblancher said:


> I let mine dry for days in the fridge before smoking so I am sure overnight isn't a problem.  Good luck,  BTW never used plum wood but it is a fruit wood so I am sure it will taste great, unless of course it comes out tasting like prunes


I'm feeling better about my plan. Thanx fellas.

I think I used plum wood on CSRs and they came out good. I have another belly to put into brine tomorrow so I think I'm going to hold off on the plum until I can experiment with it on something else.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

B


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you using Pops brine???

   Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2011)

IMHO....Plum is very close to Apple or Maple in flavor

Fruit woods are a little more forgiving than Hickory

Looking forward to the pics!!

Todd


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Are you using Pops brine???
> 
> Craig


For the most part. He calls for a Tbsp of #1 which is about one ounce. I measured out an exact ounce (or 437.5 grains) on my old reloading scale. It was a good heaping Tbls but nowhere near the 3.84 ounces max.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> IMHO....Plum is very close to Apple or Maple in flavor
> 
> Fruit woods are a little more forgiving than Hickory
> 
> ...


I'll definately do some pics. I've been waiting all summer to fire up the smokehouse and I finally have a chance. can't wait myself!
 

I think I'll stick with the hickory for this batch and use the plum next week on the next belly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the Q-view!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> For the most part. He calls for a Tbsp of #1 which is about one ounce. I measured out an exact ounce (or 437.5 grains) on my old reloading scale. It was a good heaping Tbls but nowhere near the 3.84 ounces max.




I have never soaked after taking them out of his brine when making bacon.. or taste tested...Not needed..

I rinse them the pat dry..Cover with Garlic pepper and onion and into the fridge fro one to several days.

YMMV

  Craig


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I have never soaked after taking them out of his brine when making bacon.. or taste tested...Not needed..
> 
> I rinse them the pat dry..Cover with Garlic pepper and onion and into the fridge fro one to several days.
> 
> ...


Good info, thnx. Perhaps i don't need to soak as well since I only put a 1/2 cup of kosher in the brine. I went a little heavy on the sugars but I like a sweeter smoked bacon. I definately need to take some notes on this batch and next week's batch..


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesn't hurt to let cure in the fridge with a heavy coat of sugar before going into the smoker.  Just curious, are you reusing the brine?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Doesn't hurt to let cure in the fridge with a heavy coat of sugar before going into the smoker.  Just curious, are you reusing the brine?


No way. I have plenty of #1 and sugar to make brine. I haven't read anywhere that reusing brine is a good idea.

Do you mean to remove from brine, rinse, and then coat with sugar for a while before smoking? Interesting.. I did inject so I am confident there is plenty of sugar in the meat and that it is fully cured.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

If your bacon is sweet enough for you no need to add additional sugar,  I have never injected bellies so I rely on the sugar coat to sweeten my bacon.  Looks like you have it under control, good luck.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 26, 2011)

A little update and some q-view to look at.

I got them outta the brine rinsed and dried. I couldn't help but change things up a bit so I left one plain, rubbed one with good molasses, packed one with fresh cracked pepper and drizzled the last with a garlic-herb rub I whipped up.

Into the fridge they went for the night..







Now that those are done, it was time to prep the next one.. I trimmed it up a little with my new BUCK knife I got at Bass Pro today. I got it for elk hunting and figured I'de run it through a piece of meat and home so as not to go huntin with a new knife! Man does it cut like a dream. I can't wait to carve out a couple back strap and tenderloins with it.

Squared and cut into manageable pieces..













I used the same brine recipe as the last batch.. Now to do do some note taking..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

In the smoke for about 3 hrs at 83 degrees..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

After a few hours the temp in the house rose up to 105 and held steady. Outside air temp is 73 with a RH of 8%. Looking good after 8 hours..


----------

